# Passwortabfrage für Ordner



## flasherMX (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte eine Login Abfrage bauen, die beim betreten einer html Seite zur Eingabe eines PW's auffordert. Wenn dies richtig eingegeben wird hat man zugriff  auf mehrere  anderer Sites².
Würde man ohne sich einzulogen den direkten Link der anderen seiten² eingeben, so müsste man automatisch auf die PW abfrage springen. 

ISt dies mit html möglich? 
Wenn nicht, was sind alternativen?

mfg s1ck


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

HTML ist nur der Code der dem Browser geschickt wird, welcher den dann anzeigt. Was du brauchst ist eine Serverseitige Programmiersprache (z.B. PHP oder ASP).

Auf dem Server wird dann alles nötige erledigt und es wird eine ganz normale HTML-Code Seite an deinen lokalen Browser geschickt welcher den ausführt.

Aber mit HTML kannst du das was du möchtest nicht machen. Aber ich würde Dir emfehlen mal ein bisschen im Forum zu suchen oder bei google, da gibt es 1000 Beispiele...


----------



## Avariel (6. Februar 2004)

Das Stichwort für die Suche dürfte 'htaccess' sein, damit solltest du alles finden was du brauchst.


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

Also ich würde eher nach "Loginscript" suchen...Da es ja ein Webseiten-internes Login ist. Die htaccess beschäftigts sich mehr mit anderen Berechtigungen (z.b. OS) oder?


----------



## Avariel (6. Februar 2004)

Nene, htaccess ist schon für Websites. Wenn du mal nen Blick hierdrauf werfen willst...der Punkt 'Admin' im oberen Menü. Der Passwortschutz da ist htaccess, und das ist ja eigentlich dann genau das, was gefordert wurde, wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## fhr (6. Februar 2004)

HI!

kannste net einfach über dein Anbieter wo du den Webspace/Domäne gehostet hast Ordner konfigurieren?

ich z.B. hab Webspace und ne Domäne  bei 1&1. Un da kann ich über 1&1 bzw. http://www.controlcenter.de die Domäne konfigurieren.

Ich hab mal nachgeschaut. wenn ich ein Ordner mit passswort und Username schütze wird eine  ".htaccess" und eine ".htpasswd" erstellt.
Beide Dateien sind verschlüsselt!

musst mal schauen.


----------

